# battery power ?



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

i have a minn kota 12volt 55 thrust, how long should the battery last?

was having terrible luck while trolling and the battery going dead. purchased a top of line optimax last weekend.

went out sat night and the battery was dead after three hours. the minn kota is the only thing running off the battery. gps said we were running 1.2 most of the time with only a slight breeze out.

seems like i should be able to go longer than that. any ideas?


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

get two 12v deep cycle batteries and tie them together parrellel.

Whats the amp hr rating on the battery you have and how high do you have the motor turned up while trolling. 3 hours doesn't sound right unless you have it cranked all the way up, or have a small capicity battery.


----------



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree. 3 hrs is too short. 2 batteries in parallel will do you all day.


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

I have run mine far longer than that along with sonar, and had plenty power left. What group size battery did you get? I use a 27, more reserve than the smaller ones.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

these are the numbers off the new battery

mca 125
cca 900
ah 75
rc 155

this was biggest optima battery they had at the store. it should run all night according to the optima web stie. just wondering if my motor is sucking more juice than it supposed too?

just seems like you drop $260 for battery it should last more than 3 hours on a 16ft boat with no wind while trolling.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

I have some lead acid batts that i get 5 hours on a fresh charge per unit. I carry 3 to 4 batts if i'm out there all day

Have it tested and see whats up....especially for 260.00


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

pikenetter said:


> these are the numbers off the new battery
> 
> mca 125
> cca 900
> ...


 
If the battery is new contact optima and see what the deal is. I run cheap batteries from walmart for 90 bucks each and troll all day. For that kind of money I would be livid if it was only lasting 3 hours. Is the battery designed for trolling or for starting.....there's a big difference. Holly crap 260 for a battery........that thing better last a year on a charge.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

That's WHY I always recommend a 24 volt system....


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

sfw1960 said:


> That's WHY I always recommend a 24 volt system....


24v is more efficient, but the smaller rigs are usually wired for 12v. My 12v system with two batteries parellel will go all day long on one charge with two cheap wally world batteries.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Mine's only an open 16'er...
The problem with 12V is once the voltage drops ( with one or 2 batts) it starts making the motor run hotter and doing parallel batteries does work , but that's why I say 24V....


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I used to get 5 or 6 hrs from my powerdrive 40 with a 105 amp hour battery so 3 hours on a 55 with only a 75 amp hour sounds about right. Parallel them like the guys say unless you want to spend the money on a 24volt system.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

pikenetter said:


> these are the numbers off the new battery
> 
> mca 125
> cca 900
> ...


Those specs look more like a starting battery than a deep cycle battery. A battery with a lot of Ah is what you want to run a 12V trolling motor.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

ih772 said:


> Those specs look more like a starting battery than a deep cycle battery. A battery with a lot of Ah is what you want to run a 12V trolling motor.


 
Thats what I though too. I say return it and get two batteries that have 115 ah and tie them together parallel....you won't regret it.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

sixft4par said:


> Thats what I though too. I say return it and get two batteries that have 115 ah and tie them together parallel....you won't regret it.


My Big Stowaways's in my bass boat are 255AH reserve! And I doubt I will find them for under $140 each!
But in parallel I bet theyd last for 3 days on a 12 volt setup!

BD


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

brigeton said:


> I used to get 5 or 6 hrs from my powerdrive 40 with a 105 amp hour battery *, then I got with the program & got a 24 volt PD - now I can go all night...*.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

That's MORE like it Lee!!!

:evilsmile


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

At least I can fish all night.:lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

brigeton said:


> At least I can fish all night.:lol:


Hell yeah , the batteries last LONGER that the driver does!
:lol:
What you been up to???
RAS


----------

